

Ask HN: Is there any hacker who is also movie/TV actor? - gaiusparx

Is there any hacker who is also movie/TV actor?
======
ggbaker
Masi Oka (Hiro from Heroes):
<http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/news/2006/10/71984>

------
brk
Barely.

A friend of mine has been having success with a TV show "startup". I appeared
on one episode to "teach" him how to weld (the backstory is true, I'm among
other things a self-taught goober-weld hack). Looking back we could have done
more with the episode, and I plan to come back to film some followup episodes
with him.

Anyway, you can see my 15 minutes of fame here:
<http://www.motorz.tv/blog/1480/learn-how-to-weld/>

------
og1
[http://www.imdb.com/search/text?realm=name&field=bio&...](http://www.imdb.com/search/text?realm=name&field=bio&q=computer%20programmer)

Also, Ashton Kutcher was a biochemical engineering student before acting.
Kinda close.

